# Moving to Johannesburg - Traffic?



## dragonlady69 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, within the next few months, my family and I will be relocating to Johannesburg with my employer from the US.

My work location will be south of Vereeniging, whilst we want our son to attend the American International School of Johannesburg which I believe is in Midrand area? (Please correct me if I am wrong on that location). So we are looking at areas to live somewhere in the middle between these locations.

However, we have heard that traffic in Johannesburg can be very very bad. We are looking for no more than a 1 hour commute for either of us one way, no more than an hour for me to get to work south of Vereeniging, and no more than an hour to take my child to school. With similar commutes in the afternoon.

Is there an area where we could live that this 1 hour for each of us would be possible? I had been told that I might have a lighter commute since I would be ultimately heading south of the city, and that the school commute would be the worst, but then others say it does not matter. I had also been told not to look any further south than Bedfordview, otherwise the commute to school would be too long. But I am worried to look further north for my own commute. Google maps is not much help as it cannot give me the traffic element of the drive, only driving times on a good day.

The American International School is truly the school we would want our son to attend, and I cannot change my work location. So any suggestions on where we might live to make this arrangmenet work would certainly be very much appreciated.

Any and all suggestions are welcomed. Thank you!

M.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi dragonlady

You may find mondeor and surrounding suburbs to your liking as this gives you driect access to the n1 south and n1 north. Middle to upper class suburbs. Veriniging about 45 mins same to midrand "on a good day" However when the toll road starts you may find that traffic will be a lot less on the highways, but will be a little pricey as when you get to the jhb circular, if i am correct you will go through 5 or 6 toll booths each way from the south to midrand

need any more info, just shout

mark/rooineckrsa


----------

